# I really need help identifying this wood borer!



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Griz: It is a "larder beetle". google it. This is not a wood-destroying insect, but is actually a stored product pest. I've found them in wood, especially the ends of boards. They are opportunistic in that they will use holes that other wood-boring beetles made previously. You mentioned this is barn siding. I assume that means it is used. This wood was probably in the area of the feed storage of the barn which would explain the presence of the larder beetle. The larvae is probably theirs also. I would treat or remove or use other boards (same lot, but undamaged boards) as they could infest your pantry, stored food, pet food, animal hides, taxidermy mounts, etc. These guys are big pests in taxidermy shops-I've found them living in the salt boxes that hides dry in. I can't imagine a more toxic environment, but they do well there, eating scraps of flesh, hide, etc. I don't know how to reccomend a treatment as this is an unusual situation-it would best be assessed first hand. Even then, it may be better to use this wood elsewhere. Use undamaged, uninfested boards. In other words, inspect thoroughly. If most of it is infested, use it elsewhere and get better wood for your project. Did I understand that you are laying carpet on top of barn siding? Google larder beetle and read the university sites. Hope this helps. Keep us posted.


----------



## griz7674 (Aug 9, 2010)

That's it! Thank you! I am going to spray the boards tonight with an insecticide to kill the lil buggers. I take full blame for having them. I have an old deer skull laying right next to this pile of boards from last years kill. I simply had not gotten around to boiling the skull yet. So, I reckon that's what attracted them. I don't have any leathers, animals hides or heads etc in my house as I keep them in my office. Hopefully, this will take care of the issue as it sounds like as long as I don't have these items laying around that they will quickly die off. Thanks for the help!

Bob


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Griz: There are people who provide a service cleaning animal skulls, etc and they use "dermestids" which is the group of stored product pests that larder beetles belong to. Your wood may not be all that infested, if your theory of how infestation occurred is correct. I suspect that they will be mostly in the ends of the boards, between the grain, as they are not goood borers. If length of board isn't an issue, than a short cut at that end could eliminate them also.
Good luck with your project. Wish I had a set of antlers from last year, I didn't even see antlers, but we do have venison in the freezer and venison sausage on the grill tonight!


----------

